# Help me get started using Makeup



## Lexiealea (Jun 24, 2014)

Hey, So I am a fifteen year old girl, who really knows nothing about makeup. I have a little bit of it. I want to start wearing makeup, when ever I try to put foundation on it seems to look cakey, and you can see the pattern that I brushed it on with... I want to start a makeup youtube channel but need to actually learn first.

Product reccomendations, anything for starting etc.?

and if you want to recommend based on what I look like I can send/post a picture.


----------



## Xavier Fortuna (Jun 30, 2014)

What kind of skin do you have? Oily/dry?

What kind of finish do you like? Matte/dewey?

How much coverage are you looking for? Light/medium/heavy?


----------

